# Messages during kernel compile

## ReeferMac

I'm getting these messages during kernel compile, wondering if it's the source of some of the problems I've been having.

```

 MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'get_markers':

scripts/mod/modpost.c:1562: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'add_marker':

scripts/mod/modpost.c:1982: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

scripts/kallsyms.c: In function 'read_symbol':

scripts/kallsyms.c:112: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

```

Thanks for any help!

- Mac

----------

## mpagano

It's a warning for the developer that the returns of those specific function calls are not being checked. You can ignore.

----------

## LesCoke

Call me: anal, or whatever.  I have developed code under a strict level 5 software maturity environment, where our code had to compile with absolutely zero warnings (a little more difficult when using multiple targets / compilers).

Note to developer, that specific warning can be addressed by using  (void) at the call to indicate that you intend to ignore the returned value:

```
    ...

    (void) asprintf(...);

    ...
```

However, since this function allocates memory, and the return value is the only reliable mechanism mentioned in asprintf(3) man page, a proper check of the return value would be the best solution.

In that shop we had procedures to exempt certain warnings for good reason, but this would not qualify.

I cringe at some of the warnings I see, but I also understand, that we do not want, just anybody going around fixing such warnings without understanding the consequences as happened with the openssl vulnerablility two years ago.

Les

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, you can submit some bug report to kernel.org if you want  :Razz: 

----------

## ReeferMac

 *mpagano wrote:*   

>  You can ignore.

 

Thanks. I'd submit a report, but... I don't even know what they mean, let alone how to properly report the things! LOL! I'm in the throe's of trying to config my kernel still (don't let the post count fool you, I'm just getting back in, haven't touched gentoo in a few years).

Thanks.

- Mac

----------

